# Trek 5500



## Stew (Feb 23, 2004)

I've got a 2003 Trek 5500 and am wondering how different the new Treks really are. I know they're stiffer and will climb better, but once you're riding along, is there really that much difference?


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I have a 2000 5500 and I would say the difference is small after test riding a 2011 Madone 6.2 I was more surprised about the similarities than the differences.
But why don't you test ride one and find out for yourself.


----------



## Stew (Feb 23, 2004)

Thanks for the input. I'll have to go and test ride one like you said. Have you ridden a Specialized Tarmac SL3? I rode one the other day and it felt real fast, but I don't know if it was just because it was something different from my bike.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

Stew said:


> Thanks for the input. I'll have to go and test ride one like you said. Have you ridden a Specialized Tarmac SL3? I rode one the other day and it felt real fast, but I don't know if it was just because it was something different from my bike.


Yes I have, it is fast and I ended up ordering a S-Works SL3. It's supposed to be here and of the month. But you need to ride the Madone before spending that much money.


----------

